# boy/girl twins first icsi - so why can't I give up



## cedrickerry (Aug 15, 2009)

The subject says it all, am I greedy ... just looking at 2nd tx and hear people questionning me as to why. How can I express the longing to be pregnant again and get them a sibling.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

You're not alone tho mine wasn't first tx. I have boy/girl twins had an unsuccessful fet in may and am trying to save money for a fresh cycle end this year / start of next.

I think because we have one of each people assume we've got our " instant family ". And esp as we need tx to get more so cant just dtd and hey presto 2 lines on that hpt. Grrrr

Anyway good luck with your treatment. And you have to do what is right for you and your family. 

X x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You don't have to justify to people why you would like to expand your family.  I always wanted 3/4 children and have openly admitted if I was ten years younger and money was no object, I would definitely want more.

Just tell them to do one! Lol.

X


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

you seriously do not need to justify to anyone why you want more children....its like asking the 'normals' why they got pregnant again! 

you want to expand family, simple. 

good luck in your tx!!!!


----------



## cedrickerry (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the support


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Cedrickerry totally understand hun and no your not greedy I was broody again from about two weeks after haing my twins who were 2 yrs a couple of weeks ago. I have had an fet in April that didnt work out a fresh cycle last month that went to freeze only and Im now doing an FET, Im not greedy just a bit insane!!!!!!! I love my babies more than anything and would love another sibling or 2 for them, parenting is everything I thought it would be and much much more. I really hope you get your other little miracle xxxxx


----------



## Flower1809 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Cedrickerry,

The day our boy/girl twins were born in January 2011 I asked how soon I could start trying again! The doctor, midwife and my husband all laughed, but there was no doubt in my mind that I wanted to be pregnant again. And soon!

After years of fertility treatment to conceive the twins, we were incredibly blessed to naturally conceive our now 9-month-old son when the twins were 12-months-old. While having three children under two (now three under three) does, of course, present its daily challenges, adding a third has brought such joy to our family. The twins absolutely adore their little brother and I can honestly say there has been zero jealousy (perhaps because they are so close to each other?)

I wish you all nothing but the best of luck in your quest to conceive number three, it's been the best thing we've ever done. x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you Flower heres hoping that xxx


----------



## cedrickerry (Aug 15, 2009)

Just once again thank you. Have consultant mtg booked for 1 Oct as using different clinic. Really not sure of husbands commitment though. So still so confused


----------



## saz2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

I had 1 DD naturally. Then we got our miracle 2nd DD on our 4th cycle. Family and friends that were in the know were very supportive. Lifts to and from the clinic, help with DD1 etc. Over the moon when it finally worked. DD2 is 4 months and me and DH have already talked about trying again. There is an 11 year gap between my girls. I don't want a big gap again. Based on that i would like to start again in the next 6 months to 1 year. 
People just don't get it. Oh why do you want to go through all that again are you mad?? People don't say that when people have 2 kids naturally. I paid for all my cycles so why shouldn't it be upto me to decide if i do anymore. 
I'm not gonna tell anyone when i cycle. If it doesn't work first time i don't want to be hearing i told you so. I might end up flicking buserelin in someones eye!! lol x


----------

